# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  anovulatorni ciklusi - koji su simptomi?

## pomikaki

Razmišljam nešto zadnje vrijeme, potaknuta ovom temom:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57249-D...latorni+ciklus

Lutonjica je tu rekla slijedeće



> moj ginić je to pretpostavio na temelju uzv-a, s tim da je rekao da mi je taj ciklus u kojem sam momentalno bila anovulatoran, i da ne znači da su mi svi anovulatorni
> simptoma nisam nikakvih imala
> ALI, sada kad imam ovulaciju osjećam točno određenu vrstu boli, koja je popraćena školskim ovulacijskim iscjetkom, tako da mogu biti sigurna da ovuliram. ali to osjećam tek od drugog poroda, prije toga nisam imala nikakve znakove ovulacije, nisam mogla ništa pretpostaviti, čak ni po iscjetku


 
Zna li još netko od vas, kakvi mogu biti znakovi anovulatornih ciklusa?
Zadnje vrijeme koristim maybe baybe, ako ne zaboravim  :Embarassed:  i čini mi se da mi kratko traju plodni dani, ako sam ih uopće dobro odredila (imam problem s jako produženim ciklusima pa je to malo teže). Zadnji put je paprat bila jedan dan izražena, a dan prije i dan poslije samo nešto slično paprati. Znači li to da imam plodne dane, ili da ih baš i nemam ako tako kratko traju? :tutlek:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Beti3

Imaš plodni dan. Ne moraju biti dani. I jedan je dosta, ako je "vrijedan", zar ne?

----------


## Cubana

Ovako na prvu:
nepravilni BBT, 
nepravilno trajanje ciklusa,
izostanak menstruacije,
izostanak cervikalne sluzi, one "eggwhite"

----------


## pomikaki

> Imaš plodni dan. Ne moraju biti dani. I jedan je dosta, ako je "vrijedan", zar ne?


Dakle ako myabe baybe pokazuje plodne dane, pod uvjetom da sam ih točno odredila (javljaju mi se otprilike u isto vrijeme ciklusa, ali to je kod mene 22 do 24 dana nakon prvog dana menstruacije, ali jave se još tu i tamo pa računam i da nekad pogriješim  :Undecided: ) to znači da ciklus nije anovulatoran?

Cubana, thnx
Ako netko zna još nešto neka javi...

----------


## Cubana

Ček, ček. Koliko ti traju ciklusi? Imas li eggwhite iscjetka, osjecas li ovukacijsku bol u jajniku?

----------


## pomikaki

Ciklusi traju oko 2 mjeseca. Tako su se ustalili neko vrijeme nakon poroda. Prije je bilo još gore, išla sam na razne pretrage i dobila razne dijagnozice da bi mi na kraju rekli da je valjda sve ok. Onda sam ipak ostala trudna, i tu je priča stala na neko vrijeme, a sad počinje ispočetka.
Iscjedak imam tu i tamo, ali teško mi je povezati je li to zbog plodnih dana. 
Ovulacijsku bol ne osjećam. Ili je ne registriram.
To bi bilo lakše pratiti kad bih znala koji su mi plodni dani, ali eto ja se tek uhodavam s maybe baybijem, neka tri ciklusa iliti pola godine  :Rolling Eyes:  i sad sam tek došla do toga da _mislim_ da znam kad su.

----------


## boa

A da li ovulacijska bol boli kada je žena najplodnija ili kada puca jajašce koje se nije oplodilo? Mislim, samo ime kaže da bi trebalo boliti kada je žena plodna. Ja osjećam tu bol usred ciklusa i jednom kada sam bila mlada neki ginić mi je rekao da tada upravo puca neoplođeno jajašce. Znam da vi to sigurno znate.

----------


## Cubana

Trebalo bi boljeti kada jajasce ode iz jajnika. Ta ruptura boli (valjda) i to je ovulacija. Neoplođeno jajasce ne puca. A iscjedak je onaj jedini proziran, sličan bjelanjku jajeta (ne pečenom, meni je glupoj uvijek asocijacija bijelo kuhano jaje).
Mislim da vi cure sa potpomognute bile kompetentnije, ali kako ja zadnjih godinu dana kombiniram Billingsa i spiralu (Da i to je moguće  :Grin: ) malo sam se informirala.
Meni su ciklusi ujednačeni, samo što se nakon drugog poroda luteinska faza skratila sa 13 na 9 dana. Kažu da takva lut faza nije spojiva sa održivom trudnoćom, ali sad mi je svejedno.

----------


## enela

pomikaki, nemam ti ništa pametno za reći  :Grin:  ali moram se prikrpati: bol koju svi spominjete nisam nikad osjetila. Zar vi sve to osjetite? Ni lazne trudove nisam registrirala i za mene je to sve mit :Shock:

----------


## pomikaki

Ja to ništa ne osjetim a baš čitam da neke žene za to uzimaju voltaren  :Confused:  , jedva da malo osjetim pritisak u jajnicima prije menge, ni od pms-a kod mene nikad nije ništa bilo.

----------


## krojachica

Bol može značiti i pucanje cista, kod PCOS.
Ja redovito osjećam pritisak i laganu bol na sredini ciklusa
a kad sam radila UZV monitoring ovulacije, taj je ciklus bio
anuvalatoran, s time da mi je dok. rekao da ako su ciklusi
redoviti, vjerojatno se ovulacija ipak javlja, ali povremeno

----------


## anamar

odgovaram s onog topica, pomikaki.
maby baby meni uopće nije pomogao. ja sam s njim imala paprat jako rijetko. još mu je i baterija krepala dva mjeseca od kupnje. 
ja ću reći ipak da su lh trakice sigurnije od maby baby (moje su cure plod trakica  :Smile:  ). i uopće nisu preskupe. vidi na saveontests.com. ja sam uzela veliki komplet s 50 ovulacijskih trakica + 15 testova na trudnoću, i koštalo me manje od 25 USD. 

sve ti to govorim, jer mi se čini da imamo slične probleme. meni je ciklus dug i dosta varira (najčešće od 32 do 34 dana, ali ciklusi od 37 dana mi uopće nisu rijetkost) i bio mi je problem pogoditi ovulaciju. k tome i bez dojenja sam imala anovulatorne cikluse što sam potvrdila upravo mjerenjem bt i spomenutim trakicama. 
dakle moja je metoda bila praćenje bt nekoliko mjeseci da utvrdim u kojem se rasponu pojavljuje ovulacija (uzmi digitalni toplomjer čim se probudiš stavi ga pod jezik i za minutu imaš rezultat, neće ti se razbiti, a to je čas posla). kad sam to utvrdila onda sam se počela testirati trakicama. njih sam počela koristititi dva dana prije nego mi se najranije pojavila ovulacija. nikad nisam potrošila više od deset trakica po ciklusu. znači počela bi se testirati 15. dana i prestala po pojavi ovulacije ili nakon 10 dana ako nisam ovulirala.

što se tiče simptoma ovulacije, ja sam eggy white sluz (koja je by the book-znači da se rasteže više od 5 cm) imala samo nekoliko puta u životu i to kad sam pila neki čaj za plodnost. bolove sam imala svakakve, ali to su bile uglavnom fantomske boli, jer sam jaaaako htjela biti trudna.

----------


## pomikaki

Razmišljala sam o mjerenju bt, ali sam pročitala da je pouzdaniji živin termometar, digitalni previše varira? Ako je moguće s digitalnim mogla bih pokušati.

----------


## anamar

ma ok je i digitalni.

----------


## mare41

evo nekog s potpomognute-preporuka je BT+LH+praćenje sluzi, pisalo se dosta o tome na PZ (anamar je sve objasnila). Dakle, ja imam preko 20 godina O bol, to su baš jaki grčevi u jajniku, nekad boli i dan nakon pucanja folikula. Pričamo o folikulima, a ne jajnim stanica (ajme-oplođene ili neoplođene :Smile: ), bol počinje s naglim porastom LH pred samu O, i traje dok puca folikul.
pomikaki, ja sam mjerila sa živinim i sasvim je ok, a mislim da cure mjere i s digitalnim. A obično kažu da nakon anovulacijskog ciklusa nema PMS-a i da je to pokazatelj anovulacije, čini mi se da nije pravilo.

----------


## anamar

pomikaki registriraj se na ff (fertilityfriend.com). super je kod praćenja bt.

----------


## miniminia

Pomikaki, moje iskustvo:
Ovulaciju nikad ne osjećam. Kako sam godinama pratila bazalnu , lh trakcie i svašta, znalo mi se učiniti kako je osjećam (ali mislim da je to iz glave) . I ovulacija ti vrlo kratko traje, ako ti se ruptura dogodi recimo tijekom noći , ni ne možeš ništa osjetiti... 

ZApočela sam s Maybe baybe....Nije od velike koristi...
Prešla na lh trakice... Ako se odlučiš na njih naruči preko interneta, jer u ljekarni su puno skuplje i ima ih samo 5 u kutiji, a s obzirom na tvoje duge cikluse tebi premalo...

No, najbolje ti je mjeriti bazalnu, svako jutro , svakog dana u isto doba , čim se probudiš, prije bilo kakve aktivnosti, čak i ležanja u krevetu, toplomjer u usta (ja sebi kupila živin, iako se mnogi kunu da je i digitalni ok)... Paraleleno kontroliraš i cervikalnu sluz, i ne možeš promašiti...
možeš zapisivati u tablice (ima ih po netu), ali ja ti preporučam stranicu http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ gdje se registriraš i upisješ (svaki dan bazlanu temp. opis cervikalne...) ...
DObiješ i upute koje ti šalju na e mail, pa nakon par mjeseci postaneš potpuni maher....

----------


## pomikaki

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Mislim da sam sada nešto pametnija  :Smile:  ali slobodno dodajte sve što vam se čini da fali.
Ako se adminima čini da bi tema trebala ići na pmo, slobodno prebacite, ja se tamo nisam javila jer se slabo razumijem u tamošnju terminologiju i ipak nisam u tim vodama.

Ali imam jedno pitanje za mpo-ovke: ukoliko se ispostavi da se radi o anovulatornim ciklusima, koji su koraci? Ne bih rado išla baš u neke teške postupke (ipak imam već jedno dijete), ali bih razmislila o nekoj lakšoj hormonalnoj terapiji za poticanje ovulacije. Premda sam do sada s hormonalnim preparatima do sad imala ne baš dobra iskustva, pa mi je puno draže bez toga. 




> A obično kažu da nakon anovulacijskog ciklusa nema PMS-a i da je to pokazatelj anovulacije, čini mi se da nije pravilo.


Ovo je i mene malo brinulo, sve žene koje znam pričaju o pms-u kao o pojavi koje se podrazumijeva, a ja nikad ništa od toga nisam osjetila - bolove minimalno i rijetko, a psihološke učinke zbilja ne primjećujem. Ali ipak sam već jednom uspjela ostati trudna pa se nadam da ne mora biti točno. Istina, za to je trebalo dosta vremena, ali to pripisujem dugim ciklusima.

----------


## mare41

pomikaki, slijedeći korak za utvrđivanje O (nakon gore opisanog) je folikulometrija u dane kad pretpostavljaš da bi mogla biti O, dakle, odeš (bilo kojem) ginekologu da ti UZV-om (kroz dan, dva) prati razvoj folikula -jednina (ako ga ima). Znači, tek kad se utvrdi da izostaje O (i to ne samo u tom ciklusu jer nije svaki isti) onda se ide na blagu indukciju O (obično se koristio klomifen koji se više ne proizvodi), i u tom ciklusu kad se uzima klomifen (ili što bude zamjena) prati se ovulacija UZV-om jer može biti i više folikula (al krene se s minimalnom dozom). Možda ti to sve neće ni trebati :Smile: . Dakle, klomifen koji je koštao 20-tak kuna je bio blaga hormonalna terapija.
I ovo spada na PZ, a ne na Potpomognutu.

----------


## enela

> Ovo je i mene malo brinulo, sve žene koje znam pričaju o pms-u kao o pojavi koje se podrazumijeva, a ja nikad ništa od toga nisam osjetila - bolove minimalno i rijetko, a psihološke učinke zbilja ne primjećujem. Ali ipak sam već jednom uspjela ostati trudna pa se nadam da ne mora biti točno. Istina, za to je trebalo dosta vremena, ali to pripisujem dugim ciklusima.


Ma ne znam, meni se nekak cini da je pms sad in, ono, must have. Pms me isto nikad nije mucio, ni prije ni poslije poroda, a kad sam se odlucila na trudnocu, islo je bez problema.

----------


## vikki

Mislim da je sve to vrlo individualno, i PMS i ovulacijska bol. PMS sam godinama malo imala, malo nisam, sad pred menopauzu mi je jači nego ikad. 

Za razliku od toga, u životu nisam osjetila bol kod pucanja folikula, tj. ovulacije, a nemam nikad ni eggwhite iscjedak, no znam da ovuliram baš svaki mjesec (po LH-trakicama ili UZ-u na kojemu je uvijek u folikularnoj fazi viđen folikul, ili u lutealnoj žuto tijelo), čak i sad u kratkim ciklusima koji su, bojim se, pri kraju.

----------


## mare41

vikki, i kod mene se užasno bolni PMS javio "pred kraj", i to je individualno-prvo ga nema pa pomete sve pred sobom.

----------


## Andrea26

Bok!!!!!!     Ja imam slićan problem kao ti ,imam već sina od 7 god za kojeg smo se poprilićno namućili, a sad bi htjela drugo djete menstruacije su mi neredovite svakih (29-35) dana ,a iscjedak imam svaki dan i to ogromni ovulacijku bol ne osjećam tako da plodne dane nemogu sama nikako odrediti i baš se mislim da uzmem maybe baybe a vidim na forumu da su mišljenja podjeljena nekima je pomogao a nekima ne !!!!  Šta ti misliš ?????? i dali itko zna dali postoji kakav test za utvrđivanje spola prije zaćeća ,jer u apoteci su mi rekli da maybe baybe to može ???????????

----------


## štrumfeta

andrea, oprosti, ali utvrditi spol prije začeća, može eventualno dragi Bog  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Andrea, možda imaš neki lapsus u zadnjoj rečenici??????

----------


## Andrea26

Pa ja sam bila uvjerena da je to glupost ali u apoteci su mi rekli da to može maybe baybe i ja sam se zabezeknula ali s jedne strane tako želim curicu da sam na tren i povjerovala ali sad znam da ništa od toga  ali zato postoji nada ,a šta misliš da napravim u vezi svojih plodnih dana šta je najbolje i najtočnije  ???????

----------


## Andrea26

Da mare znam malo sam se bolje imformirala  ,ali nemožeš virovati kakve budale rade u apotekama kad su mi rekli na 2 mista da to može maybe baybe a kad sam pitala kako kad muškarac -u biti spermij određuje spol onda su mi rekli da se i MM mora testirati i da sve piše u uputama.......ZAMISLI???????

----------


## Franny

> andrea, oprosti, ali utvrditi spol prije začeća, može eventualno dragi Bog


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  prejaka si draga!!! zato te i volim toliko!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## krojachica

Podižem temu jer imam pitanje:
Bila sam pred koji mjesec na folikulometriji i dok. mi je bez
dvojbe utvrdio O, a ja sam je naučila prepoznavati i slijedećih mjeseci po 
individualnim simptomima koje sam imala baš tog dana.
Ovulacijske boli tada nisam imala, čisto jedna manja nelagoda i napuhnutost.
E sada, ovih dana, danas mi je 11dc tj. vrijeme neposredno prije O,i već 2 dan mi se 
javlja baš dosta jaka bol u jednom jajniku, kao probadanje,a čak je osjećam na leđima.
Rado bi otišla na Uzv ali nisam stigla.
Jeli se nekome događalo slično: dakle kod Uzv-om utvrđene ovulacije
nemam bolove, a kakav je onda ovaj ciklus kad imam?
Da li se neka vrsta jače boli može javiti blizu O i u anovulatornim ciklusima,
zbog neke ciste ili slično?

----------


## mare41

krojachica, ako do sad nikad nisi osjećala ovulatornu bol-onda je to ok-imati O bez boli, što ne znači da je ne moraš osjetiti, mene je npr jače bolio lijevi jajnik nego desni, ali češće je slučaj da se O uopće ne osjeti, a ta bol koja traje 2-3 dana je od folikula koji raste (ja sam točno znala kad je na 15 mm), a može se osjetiti i kad prođe O-izlije se malo tekućine iz folikula. JA O prepoznam i po "nabrijanom" raspoloženju i tvrđim grudima.

----------


## vikki

Ja nikad nisam osjetila bol kod ovulacije, a prilično redovno ovuliram. No zato često imam ovulacijsko krvarenje 8što mislim da nije dobar znak).

----------


## Aiko

Cure, pliz, i meni odgovor na jedno pitanje u vezi ovulacije... ako trebam to negdje dalje pitati na forumu, slobodno me pošaljite tamo.

Naime, ja oduvijek znam kad mi je ovulacija, podatak o ovulaciji si uvijek pišem gdje i podatak o menstruaciji. Znam po dvije stvari: neugodna bol, pritisak, vrlo često osjetim jel lijevi ili desni jajnik ili me generalno boli kao da ću, recimo, dobiti za dan-dva. Osim pritiska/boli, imam i taj bjeljanak-iscjedak, dan-dva, osjetim ga i unutra, a kamoli kad izađe van. Znam kad je proziran, kad promijeni boju i postane mutniji. Od kad sam rodila, imam puno obilnije menstruacije i dalje 31-33 dan imam cikluse, a ovulacije su postale dosta bolne (kao i početak menstruacije). No, i dalje imam i iscjedak. Zapravo, sve je kao prije, samo je intenzivniji osjećaj. Ovulacija mi nikad ne dođe točno u taj neki dan, ali ne dođe mi nikad ni menstruacija. 

Sad dolazimo do mog pitanja. Je li moguće da imam i tu bol i taj iscjedak, a da nisam plodna? Ili je ta bol/bjeljanjak dokaz da si plodan? Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*aiko* moguce je, al ne vidim razloga zasto ne bi bila plodna, pogotovo s obzirom da imas pravilne cikluse i puno simptoma ovulacije. zasto mislis da nisi plodna?

----------


## Kaae

Mozes imati bol i iscjedak, a da zapravo uopce ne ovuliras. Ako ovuliras, u teoriji si plodna. U praksi... e, tu se prica vec komplicira.

----------


## Aiko

Čisto teoretski me zanima. Odakle onda taj staklasti isjedak, ako nema ovulacije?

----------


## bubekica

takav iscjedak nastaje pod utjecajem hormona estrogena, a na ovulaciju utjecu hormoni fsh i lh. nek me netko nadopuni, pokusavam ne zakomplicirat previse.

----------


## MELANIE

> Mozes imati bol i iscjedak, a da zapravo uopce ne ovuliras. Ako ovuliras, u teoriji si plodna. U praksi... e, tu se prica vec komplicira.



ajme to nisam znala.ja imam vrlo bolne ovulacije,a ovaj mjesec nisam osjetila istu.Niti nisam imala sluzi.

----------


## vatra86

Poz, forumasice...
Evo citam vas vec dosata dugo i nikako da se odlucim nesto i napisati.nadam se da ce netko znati nest

----------


## vatra86

Uglavnom imam pitanje koje me dugo muci, a nitko me ne shvaca ozbiljno...
Zanima me da li je moguce.da mi je svaki ciklus anovulatorni. Davno sam mjerila bazalnu i nikad nije skok bio veci od 0,5, lh trakice nikad nikad nije bila testna crta tamija od kontrolne, i ne kuzim kad imam tu ovulacijsku sluz, kao da sam suha cijeli ciklus.a menge su mi oskudne 2-3 dana i tamno,tamno smedje. A mm i ja pokusavamo raditi na bebici vec 2 god i moj gin je rekao da je jos rano jer sam se tek udala i da imam 26 god. Sta da radim kako da provijerim imam li plodne dane ili da to poboljsam.malo je dug post a li stvarno vise ne znam sta da radim. Ako je netko bio u takvoj situaciji, bila bi zahvalna da mi odgovori.hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Draga vatra26, moguce je imati menstruaciju i anovulatorne cikluse. Najjednostavnije ces to provjeriti ako odes kod ginekologa na uzv u sredini ciklusa. Ako se blizi ovulacija, vidjet ce rastuci folikul, a ako je prosla ovulacija, vidjet ce zuto tijelo.

----------


## bubekica

A ove sto spominjes ne mora biti znak anovulacije.

----------


## vatra86

Bubekica, hvala na odgovoru.
Kod gin idem tek u 12 mj zbog pape pa cu se naruciti negdje oko sredine ciklusa i zamolit da mi napravi uzv.do onda cu iscekivati t kao do sad... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jer mi m ide na spermiogram nasom inicijativom.neda nam se vise cekati...  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* u svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## anika2

> Draga vatra26, moguce je imati menstruaciju i anovulatorne cikluse. Najjednostavnije ces to provjeriti ako odes kod ginekologa na uzv u sredini ciklusa. Ako se blizi ovulacija, vidjet ce rastuci folikul, a ako je prosla ovulacija, vidjet ce zuto tijelo.


zbunjena sam!
bila sam na folikulometriji 2 puta i vidio je rastući folikul na lijevom jajniku,poslije je ustvrdio da je O bila 14.10.
kad sam 22.10. vadila progestrogen bio je užasno nizak,što znači da nije bilo O
muči me da li je moguće da se na UZV nešto vidi ako nema O? ili kaj? što se treba vidjeti ako je bila O?

----------


## mare41

anika, nisam skužila na drugoj temi da su uzv i progesteron bili u istom ciklusu, dakle, ako je dr utvrdio žuto tijelo, tj. da je folikul puknuo, tada je to precizno, al onda nalaz progesterona zbunjuje. Ajd ti lijepo se prebaci na slijedeći ciklus, upisuj bazalne u fertility friend, i sve ostale simptome, i onda polako dalje (možeš opet ponovit uzv i progesteron u nekom drugom labu, fakat ne kužim zašto je onda bio nizak, al treba gledat dalje)

----------


## anika2

da,sve je ovo bilo u istom ciklusu zato sam zbunjena,,,,da li je moguće da je ginić vidio nešto nepravilno?pa mi nije rekao? ne kužim....samo je rekao da je O bila 14.10.
što još može biti uzrok niskog p? 
hvala ti na odgovorima

----------


## mare41

svaki ginić je u stanju prepoznat friško žuto tijelo (folikul se mrvu smanji, nije više tako pravilan), i to je siguran znak da je ovulacija bila, dakle, da je nastala cista-on bi to vidio...e sad, fakat ne kužim šta je s nalazom od progesterona (iskreno ne znam, ili mijenjaj ginekologa ili lab, bilo bi zgodno da imap jedan uredan nalaz progesterona, čisto ako bi zatrebalo za nešto dalje, iako ne vjerujem da će ti trebati, zapravo ste tek počeli)

----------


## anika2

da je nastala cista,rekao bi mi,uostalom baš je rekao da je O bila unutar 24 sata...od sestre sam uspjela doznat da će me stavit na hormone sljedeći mjesec,,,i uglavnom da se javim kad dobijem mengu....
imaš kakvu preporuku za privatnog ginića u zagrebu?

----------


## anika2

moguće da se ovo dogodilo?
5.20. Što je sindrom lutenizirajućeg nepucanja folikula (LUFS) i kako je povezan s PCOS-om?

 Ovaj sindrom događa se kada se folikuli razviju, ali se pretvaraju u žuto tijelo bez ispuštanja jajašca. Češće se događa u žena s policističnim jajnicima budući jajnici postaju teži, pa je teže  jajašcu izbjeći i folikul i jajnik. U nekim slučajevima LUFS-a rast temperature može biti vidljiv na grafikonu bazalne temperature i sedam dana poslije razina progesterona može upućivati na graničan odgovor (između 5 i 15 ng/ml). Jedini apsolutan test ovulacije je trudnoća. Korist nesteroidnih neupalnih lijekova kao ibuprofena i naproxen sodium (Advil i Aleve), kao i aspirina za odrasle, mogu pripomoći LUFS-u. Terapeutska minimalna doza aspirina, također zvana baby aspirin, ne bi smjela utjecati na ovulaciju.

----------


## anika2

11.10. endometrij trolisnog odjeka uk. 6,6mm ; folikulogeneza lijevo
15.10. endometrij trolisnog odjeka kao ranije; lijevo kolabirani f.

----------


## mare41

anika, ajmo ispočetka, ovo je drugi mjesec što se trudite za drugo dijete (tako sam shvatila)? inače imaš uredne cikluse, zašto sad spominješ policistične jajnike?  i zašto bi te gin stavio na klomifen? imam preporuku za dr Radončića, u Poliklinici Vili, pa nek on odredi kako dalje....
kolabirani folikul govori da je bila ovulacija

----------


## martinaP

> zbunjena sam!
> bila sam na folikulometriji 2 puta i vidio je rastući folikul na lijevom jajniku,poslije je ustvrdio da je O bila 14.10.
> kad sam 22.10. vadila progestrogen bio je užasno nizak *,što znači da nije bilo O*
> muči me da li je moguće da se na UZV nešto vidi ako nema O? ili kaj? što se treba vidjeti ako je bila O?


Ne znači da nije bilo O. Ja sam imala ovulaciju (bila na folikulometriji), pa menstruaciju 7 dana nakon ovulacije, progesteron sam vadila pro forma, bio je doslovno zanemariv (7 dpo je bio i 1 dc).

Kod mene je uzrok bio prolaktin koji je očito rušio progesteron. Ostala sam T s Bromergonom u drugom ciklusu pod terapijom (iako je prolaktin bio u granicama normale, ali sam imala mlijeko a dugo već nisam dojila).

----------


## martinaP

Radončić mi je dao Bromergona, moja gin nije ga smatrala potrebim.

----------


## Anemona

anika2, ako pokušavate tek 2 mjeseca, to je stvarno zanemarivo kratko vrijeme.

----------


## anika2

ovo sam pronašla za uzroke niske razine p:

Smanjene vrijednosti koncentracije progesteron u serumu kod:

Bulimije nervoze / Dobroæudne novotvorine dojke / Dobroæudne novotvorine jajnika / Druge i nespecificirane konvulzije / Eklampsije u nespecificiranom razdoblju / Endometroze / Fetalne smrt zbog nespecificiranog uzroka / Hipofunkcije pituitarne ¾ljezde; Panhipopituitarizam / Izvanmaterniène trudnoæe, nespecificirane / Mola hidatidoze / Nespecificiranog bubre¾nog zatajenja / Poremeæaja pona¹anja, nespecificirani (postpartum depresije) / Preklampsije, nespecificirane / Prijeteæeg pobaèaja / Primarne disfunkcije jajnika / Sistemn eritomatodidnog lupusa (SLE) / Spontanog pobaèaja 

svakako moram do ginića da mi sve malo bolje razjasni  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

anika, stvarno, pusti sad ovo što je bilo, i čekaj slijedeći ciklus, pa odi kod doktora za dalje

----------


## krojachica

moguće je i da je lab pogriješio. meni je sam Radončić rekao da 
idem točno u taj i taj lab jer u neke nema povjerenja, 
mogu na pp o kojem se radi

----------


## mare41

nije to bio taj lab u anike :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

a ovo što je našla anika za LUFS je baš zanimljivo, probala sam naći na
ovom forumu ali ništa o LUFS-u, znate li možda je li se već raspravljalo o tome?

----------


## Kaae

Sto ti znaci 'uzasno nizak progesteron'? Sve iznad 5 se, u principu, smatra ovulacijom (a potvrdjuje UZV-om). 

Meni je na 7 DPO bio, recimo, samo 8. I onda su svi tuzno uzdisali jer, eto, vjerojatno je bilo ovulacije, ali ono, bezveze. (Inace nemam problema s progesteronom, samo je ovaj nalaz bio skroz jadan iz nepoznatih razloga). I bas je bilo koma, sve skupa, jer mi je to bio zadnji ciklus prije HSG-a, a onda i IUI. 

Uglavnom, taj isti progesteron od 8 ispao je sasvim dovoljan za bebu koja se treba roditi za par tjedana.  :neznam:  Zuta tijela sam cak imala dva komada, svaki na jednom jajniku. Beba je iz lijevog, a zuto tijelo s desnog jajnika je nestalo u bespucima svemira.

----------


## anika2

> anika, ajmo ispočetka, ovo je drugi mjesec što se trudite za drugo dijete (tako sam shvatila)? inače imaš uredne cikluse, zašto sad spominješ policistične jajnike?  i zašto bi te gin stavio na klomifen? imam preporuku za dr Radončića, u Poliklinici Vili, pa nek on odredi kako dalje....
> kolabirani folikul govori da je bila ovulacija


točno,ovo je drugi mjesec pokušavanja za bebu br 2.
imam nereodovite cikluse od 28 do 33 dana. 2006 sam cijelu godinu svaki treći ciklus imala cistu,prošle godine jednom u 5 ili 4mj.pila sam dabrostone.
neznam točno na što će me ginić staviti sljedeći ciklus. dr radončić je specijalist za mpo?

----------


## anika2

> *Ne znači da nije bilo O.* Ja sam imala ovulaciju (bila na folikulometriji), pa menstruaciju 7 dana nakon ovulacije, progesteron sam vadila pro forma, bio je doslovno zanemariv (7 dpo je bio i 1 dc).
> 
> Kod mene je uzrok bio prolaktin koji je očito rušio progesteron. Ostala sam T s Bromergonom u drugom ciklusu pod terapijom (iako je prolaktin bio u granicama normale, ali sam imala mlijeko a dugo već nisam dojila).


nego što bi moglo značit? prolaktin nisam vadila
toliko sam bila bijesna i tužna u pon da sam razmišljala o promjeni ginića

----------


## anika2

po ref.vrijednostima trebao je biti unutar 19 do 76nmol/L a ja imam 2.8
osim lošeg nalaza naživcirala sam se zbog komunikacije,očito je problem objasniti proceduru

----------


## krojachica

> zbunjena sam!
> bila sam na folikulometriji 2 puta i vidio je rastući folikul na lijevom jajniku,poslije je ustvrdio da je O bila 14.10.
> kad sam 22.10. vadila progestrogen bio je užasno nizak,što znači da nije bilo O
> muči me da li je moguće da se na UZV nešto vidi ako nema O? ili kaj? što se treba vidjeti ako je bila O?


anika, meni ovo liči na defekt lutealne faze. Ovulirala si i onda ti je prije vremena (8 dan) progesteron pao.
ako je tako i obični ginić bi ti na to trbao dati Utriće i to je to.
inače Radončić ti je mpo-ovac u poliklinici Vili

----------


## anika2

> anika, meni ovo liči na defekt lutealne faze. Ovulirala si i onda ti je prije vremena (8 dan) progesteron pao.
> ako je tako i obični ginić bi ti na to trbao dati Utriće i to je to.
> inače Radončić ti je mpo-ovac u poliklinici Vili


 :Smile:  našla sam i hoću to napisati ovdje i ti me preduhitri  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

> našla sam i hoću to napisati ovdje i ti me preduhitri


želim ti da je to to, jer se taj problem vrlo lako rješava

----------


## anika2

> želim ti da je to to, jer se taj problem vrlo lako rješava


koliko žena nakon uzimanja utrića zatrudni?  i ja se nadam da je to to ,,,svuda piše da je razlog u hipofizi....što još znaš o tome?

----------


## krojachica

mislim da puno žena uz utriće zatrudni i održi trudnoću, ako im je samo to bio problem.
to je dosta čest i ne preveliki problem, savjetujem ti da se opustiš i kreneš slijedeći ciklus sa
mjerenjem bazalne ili/i folikulometrijama pa ćeš vidjeti da li se stvarno radi o defektu lut. faze.
ako ti temp. na grafu stvarno padne 7-8 dana nakon O (trebalo bi biti bar 11), pokazat ćeš to 
giniću i dat će ti utriće, sigurna sam.
a tko zna možda ti se je to iz nekog razloga dogodilo samo ovaj ciklus, i to je moguće ako si u stresu
bila bolesna ili nešto drugo...
sretno

----------


## martinaP

> nego što bi moglo značit? prolaktin nisam vadila
> toliko sam bila bijesna i tužna u pon da sam razmišljala o promjeni ginića


Imala sam ovulaciju, ali je prolaktin u lutealnoj fazi snižavao progesteron. Nizak progesteron je uzrokovao jako rane menstruacije (19. ili 20. dc), tako da ako je i dolazilo do oplodnje trudnoća se nije mogla ostvariti (u vrijeme kad bi trebala biti implantacija ja sam već imala menstruaciju). 

Meni utrogestani ni dabrostoni nisu pomagali, unatoč visokim dozama ciklus se nije produžavao.

----------


## anika2

> mislim da puno žena uz utriće zatrudni i održi trudnoću, ako im je samo to bio problem.
> to je dosta čest i ne preveliki problem, savjetujem ti da se opustiš i kreneš slijedeći ciklus sa
> mjerenjem bazalne ili/i folikulometrijama pa ćeš vidjeti da li se stvarno radi o defektu lut. faze.
> ako ti temp. na grafu stvarno padne 7-8 dana nakon O (trebalo bi biti bar 11), pokazat ćeš to 
> giniću i dat će ti utriće, sigurna sam.
> a tko zna možda ti se je to iz nekog razloga dogodilo samo ovaj ciklus, i to je moguće ako si u stresu
> bila bolesna ili nešto drugo...
> sretno


bila sam bolesna i pila antibiotik,stres uobičajen,idioti na poslu,velika svađa s mm koju smo uspjelii riješiti,mali bolestan često,noćno buđenje...
nadam se da ćemo uspjeti zatrudnjeti 
hvala ti

----------


## anika2

> Imala sam ovulaciju, ali je prolaktin u lutealnoj fazi snižavao progesteron. Nizak progesteron je uzrokovao jako rane menstruacije (19. ili 20. dc), tako da ako je i dolazilo do oplodnje trudnoća se nije mogla ostvariti (u vrijeme kad bi trebala biti implantacija ja sam već imala menstruaciju). 
> 
> Meni utrogestani ni dabrostoni nisu pomagali, unatoč visokim dozama ciklus se nije produžavao.


i kako si to riješila?

----------


## martinaP

Pila sam Bromergon, 1 i pol tabletu dnevno (to je lijek koji snižava prolaktin). Prvi ciklus je već bio lijepi, 24 dana, a u idućem sam ostala trudna.

----------


## anika2

> Pila sam Bromergon, 1 i pol tabletu dnevno (to je lijek koji snižava prolaktin). Prvi ciklus je već bio lijepi, 24 dana, a u idućem sam ostala trudna.


 :Smile:  lijepo je to čuti

----------


## anika2

hvala vam svima prije svega na odgovorima i savjetima,danas sam dobila lijep poklon ,,,plus na testu...ipak je moguće uz niski progesteron...nadam se da će biti sve u redu i držite mi fige  :Smile:

----------


## mimmi

Cure drage, molim vas pomagajte. MM i ja odlučili se poraditi na bebi prije par mjeseci. Oduvijek sam imala redovne menstraucije, ovulaciju, sve super. I taj prvi ciklus kad smo počeli raditi na bebi imala sam ovulaciju (prepoznala je po sluzi), ali od tada izgleda ništa od O. Nemam više iscjetka, osjećaja, vlažnosti, ništa. Mjerila sam i bazalnu temp i isto ne ukazuje na ovulaciju.
Bila sam privatno kod ginekologa i nakon UZV pregleda doktro je zaključio da je moguće da nemam ovulaciju (na jednom jajniku se vidio smežurani folikul) ali da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće i da se može desiti svakoj ženi. Dao mi je utrogestane zbog zadebljale sluznice maternice.
Međutim, mene muči kako je moguće da mi ovulacija već nekoliko mjeseci uzastopno izostaje, a nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema a nemam ih ni sada (ciste na jajnicima i sl). M mi usprkos izostanku ovulacije dolazi svakih 27-28 dana iako slabija nego prije. 
Jako bi željela bebu i pomalo me već hvata strah od možda preuranjene menopauze. Imam 31 godinu, znam da je još rano za razmišljati o menopauzi, ali svjesna sam i da ima puno žena mojih godina koje su u preuranjenoj menopazi. Stvarno željela dijete i sve me više hvata strah od toga da možda nikad neću postati majka iako sam svjesna da je prerano za to jer još nikakve veće pretrage nisam ni napravila. Ljuta sam na vlastito tijelo što je baš sada kada sam odlučila poraditi na djetetu "otkazalo suradnju".
Oprostite na malo dužem postu, ali zanima me dali je koja od vas imala sličan problem i kako ga je riješila. Mislila sam možda početi sa maruljom, vrkutom, maca prahom.
Naručena sam kod svoje ginekologice preko zavoda za 3 tjedna i planiram je tražiti uputnicu za vaditi hormone.

----------


## mono111

Mimmi,
Kod konzumiranja vrkute, mozes ne imati tu plodnu sluz i taj iscjedak u vrijeme O, tako da svakako uz vrkutu mozes konzumirati i marulju, ali marulju nikako nakon O.
Nikad nisam cula za izraz " smezurani folikul", koji dc si to bila na uzv??
Najbolje da pratis trakicama O ili jos bolje da jedan ciklus bas ides na folikulometrije gdje ce se pratiti rast folikula.

----------


## mimmi

Draga mono111, hvala ti na odgovoru.
Vrkutu nisam pila, kao ni marulju.planiram možda poceti jer sam citala da je dobra za regulaciju hormona. Mislila sam uzimati i maca prah- neznam ako netko ima iskustva s tim.
Moj problem je sto sam pratila par ciklusa ovulaciju mjerenjem bazalne temp i nije ukazivalo da se ovulacija dogodila. To mi je i doktor potvrdio na uzv kad mi je napisao na nalazu ( to sam tek kasnije vidjela) da je na jednom jajniku vidljiv "smezurani folikul". Bila sam na uzv 22 dc.
Zanima me ako netko ima iskustva s regulacijom rada hormona na prirodan nacin jer me brine da mi ovulacija izostaje vec mjesecima

----------


## mono111

Mimmi,
Ja sam i MM pili Macu prah, samo oprez kod bolesti stitnjace...ja imam hipotireozu pa sam pila samo jednu zlicicu pomijesanu s vodom ili sokom. Inace je dozvoljeno do 3 zlicice.
Najbolje ujutro nataste.
E sad, vjerujem da nekome vrkuta moze regulirati hormone, marulja je iskljucivo za plodnu sluz, ali kako kod koga. Cure su stvarno pisale da im se nakon konzumiranje istih ostvarile T...i ja sam sama uzimala i vrkutu i marulju od cajeva...sad da li je to kod mene bilo kljucno, ne vjerujem. Uvijek ti ginekolog moze dati Klomifen za induciranje O i mozete tako otpratiti jedan ciklus i imati tempirani odnos.
Jesi provjerila prolaktin??

----------


## mimmi

Nisam, za tri tjedna idem kod svoje ginekologice preko zavoda pa cu je traziti uputnicu za hormone. Kad sam bila kod privatnika rekao mi je da nema potrebe za vađenjem hormona iako nemam ovulaciju, da se ona moze stimulirati ljekovima. Ja bi radije probala na prirodan nacin, a i zelim vaditi hormone da vidim zasto vise nemam ovulaciju kad nikad nisam imala problema ni sa O ni sa M. Imam kolegicu koja je sa 33 usla u preuranjenu menopazu, pa me strah da se i meni to ne desava iako znam da se brinem unaprijed, ali jako bi htjela i ja svoju malu strucu <3

----------


## mono111

Mimmi, trazi svoju ginekologicu onfa uputnicu za spolne hormone i AMH hormon, makar ne znam hoce li ti dati za AMH ( mozda treba preporuka specijalista ) - taj amh  pokaze koliko zaliha j.s.imas....
Mozes to privatno obaviti isto !
Mozda je bas taj mjesec izostala O radi raznih cimbenika.
I to je prirodno ako probate recimo uz Klomifen, koji inducira O....sretno u svakom slucaju !

----------


## mimmi

Hvala draga mono111, trazit cu svakako.

----------

